# Dry ferts



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello all im curious to know where you all buy your dry ferts?

regards, Rigi0


----------



## poverty (Jul 12, 2013)

Rigio said:


> Hello all im curious to know where you all buy your dry ferts?
> 
> regards, Rigi0


I got mine from a member here Darkblade. They were great to work with and shipping was fast.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Got some ferts from Darkblade48. Highly recommend.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41075


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/catalog/702?order=sell_price&sort=asc

Al.


----------

